# My hedgehog, the interior designer.



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Tibbers the hedgehog lives in a series of laundry baskets connected with PVC tubes. (He hates climbing, and when out exploring tries to break back into his cage, so a lid is not a concern.)

Recently, Tibbers went camping, dragging his blankets out of his igloo to sleep under the, uh, rather barren & star-free ceiling. Then, he abandoned his igloo, and started sleeping in the hide-sacks of his playtime-forest, alternating between a few of them for several nights. Next, he decided that all bedding was overrated, and went liner-diving next to his dig box. Finally, after a short nap within his tubes, tonight Tibbers has returned to his igloo. But not until he dragged it to the far side of the basket and turned it around.

Clearly, my hedgehog is trying to tell me I'm a terrible interior designer, and he's going to fix things for me.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

That certainly sounds like the Ohio Hedgehog Demolition Derby here at Pippins house. Fortunately, Rose hasn't picked up this habit...... but she is starting to get comfortable finally.... I may regret putting the girls in line of sight of each other.

Tibbers is just showing you the proper arrangements for hos sleeping quarters.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

After a year of having Pineapple I rearranged her stuff in her big playpen around just so she'd have a change of scenery.
The next morning I found that she dragged everything back to where they used to be,
including her CS Wheel!!
I don't know how she did it.. but apparently she threw a holy fit since her water bowl and food bowl was all spilled out 
and her liner was all lumped up from her crazy scuffling while dragging stuff around.
She sent her message loud and clear. I am not allowed to touch her stuff without her permission. lol


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Tibbers is back liner-diving next to the dig box -- apparently the return to "normal" sleeping accommodations was short-lived. Who knew hedgehogs were so opinionated about their homes? At least he's in good company with his redecorating binges!


----------



## oakley_the_hedgie (Jun 7, 2013)

Kind of sounds like my new baby hedgehog, Oakley 
She loves sleeping in her tunnel, and if it isn't in the "right place" she isn't satisfied. 
She goes inside the tunnel and scoots it over to the correct place.
Too cute


----------



## darkwingdc (Mar 11, 2013)

Helga will do that to me. I will move stuff on her an in the AM everything is back to the way she wants it. Kind of funny to watch her move her house. She will stand up and walk with it. She walks on her toes so she can lift it up. The kids LOVE watching her move it. She goes all over her cage.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I realize this post on Tibbers is back in May, but somehow I had missed it. I laughed so much at the antics of this little hedgie in this post. I also very much enjoyed the story telling nature of this post too!!!!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you! It is strangely topical again, as this past weekend I decided to indulge my small friend's love of camping by sewing him a custom-sized tent. He apparently agrees this was a fantastic idea, as he's been asleep in it every morning since. Who doesn't love camping?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh... *need pictures!*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Camping, directly next to his pigloo:









Now with custom-tent, sized just right for snuggling up & ignoring the world:









The tent was a first-time, no-pattern attempt, so of course I was immediately disappointed in it not living up to my inner vision of its awesomeness, wincing at every puckered seam and wonky wrinkles, so it was extra-endearing to have Tibbers immediately declare it was perfect and adopt it as his new favourite snooze-spot.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Those pictures are adorable!! His mama made it for him, so of course he would love it and think it's wonderful.  And I think it looks great, especially for no pattern or anything - I'm terrible at sewing anything, with or without a pattern. :lol:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohh so cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I think that tent is fantastic! So cute.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I was just about to start a little tent/cuddle bag thing for Dosa. The poor girl won't use she igloo. I think OM (original mom) just had her sleeping in a giant stack of fleece, as that is the only place she wants to sleep... So I am hoping something with a little more structure will help with the fact that she also LOVEs to drag her giant fleece ball into her water bowl... >_<


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I used the Squidoo rat page as a starting point for my tent design, although I had to modify it so that it would have no-seams inside. That would've been fine (just sew two tents, flip one inside out, join them together to produce a fully-lined tent), but then I tried to get all fancy-pants on modifying the door-entry, too... Totally would've been better to just fully split it, or not attach one side, or make a fleece-fringe no-seams door instead of what I actually did. But hedgehog loves it, so who am I to object?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Alright, this thread is getting unjustifiably long given the content, but I think my small friend is actually trying to murder me with his cuteness. Here he is, waking up and totally cheerful to find his tent on a lap instead of the cage where he fell asleep.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't...handle...the cuteness!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

!!!!!!! Thank you for adding pictures to Tibbers story. Your posts are so full of life!


----------

